

Small EdTech startup looking for Lead Engineer  - aliya_bhatia

Well. We've actually managed to get quite far without a Lead Engineer, but we'd be kidding ourselves if we thought it would be wise to proceed without one.<p>Dash is building a mobile application for teachers to keep up with students and their families. On a bootstrapped budget and with very little background in tech, we've managed to build a Heroku+Ruby+PostgreSQL system, with an iOS interface that is about 90% finished. You can see it here:<p>http://aliyabhatia.posterous.com/private/tunrgdjyaI#!/slideshow<p>All of which is great except it's really better to have a resident expert on board. We'd love that to be you. Send us a portfolio or a resume or a cover letter or some combination. We expect your time commitment to Dash would be 15-20 hours per week.<p>Qualified candidates will go through between one and three interviews to assess domain expertise and team fit. If you are successful in a one month trial period, we will extend an equity package as an offer.<p>Thanks,
Aliya Bhatia
Founder, Dash Technologies Inc.
aliya_bhatia@mac.com
www.techbydash.com
======
Edmond
May I recommend APPYnote (www.appynote.com) as a potential APP platform? I am
seeing a lot of EdTech startups in similar positions, ie over their head in
technology. APPYnote is an APP platform that can abstract away most of the
complexity of building APPs, which allows you to focus on your core
mission....Education. I can be your lead Engineer for free if you want to
build APPs on the APPYnote platform. Feel free to send me an email for further
detail or a skype demo.

Regards

Edmond

